# update on my bowfront.



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

and now








picked up two of these guys to help the cleaning crew.









Gotta say Im impressed with the growth. Iv been running a single t8 along with co2 and substrate.
Any tips you guys got out there? Iv been thinking bout upgrading on the light but unsure of at the moment...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am having lighting issues myself atm but I just wanted to say the tank looks really great


----------

